# Oil looks like peanut butter



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im due for an oil change but i've never seen this, i pulled the cap off the valve cover and the oil was a sludgy beige color like peanut butter. It did not look good, an suggestions as to what the problem could be i mean the car runs fine at least it does for now.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (J3TTA 2.0)*

it's just condensation from cold winter... drive the car for 45 min than check again


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (dubbinmk2)*

water in the oil, for sure.
get it up to operating temp and drive it for a while, the water should boil out and get pulled through the PCV.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (truckinwagen)*

thanks im about to seafoam it to right before i change the oil to strip out all the gunk


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (J3TTA 2.0)*

not needed..just drive the car longer.
this is very normal for cars that dont drive for long periods of time.
now if you have the same color on your oil filter or drain plug..then you have problems.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (waabaah)*

Seafoam is good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
May not be needed in your situation, but it sure does work.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Oil looks like peanut butter (kroutbrner)*

yeah op dont worry about this. i freaked when I first got my 2.0 Golf back in 02 and had the same problem its first winter. Seafoam is really not nescessary for this situation.


----------

